

Google Appengine now supports HTTPS - ptm
http://googleappengine.blogspot.com/2008/10/announcing-https-support-for-appspotcom.html

======
anamax
Guido van Rossum will give a talk on Google App Engine on Nov 5 at Stanford.
The talk can be viewed over the web.

<http://www.stanford.edu/class/ee380/>

------
smoody
Yikes. At this time either use the appspot.com domain for your URLs or,
perhaps in the future, use a technique implemented by only the most modern of
browsers (but excluding Safari at the moment). I'm sure that'll work for some
people out there. Others, like me, are out of luck. :-(

------
jm4
I haven't been paying much attention to AppEngine, but it seems like kind of a
major oversight that there was no SSL support until now. Is anyone using this
thing for real work? I don't know how it could be considered much more than a
neat toy to play with given its lack for such basic features for so long.

~~~
alexkay
We use it for <http://www.muspy.com>, though we are thinking about moving away
to plain Django. GAE has too many limitations.

~~~
sundeep
> GAE has too many limitations

could you elaborate please?

We are looking to get _into_ GAE from plain Django, so I would love to hear
your thoughts on the matter.

~~~
alexkay
The limitations are well known, just Google around. A relatively good overview
can be found here: <http://aralbalkan.com/1504>

It was discussed in this thread: [http://groups.google.com/group/google-
appengine/browse_threa...](http://groups.google.com/group/google-
appengine/browse_thread/thread/83a692fecb6c5b12)

It definitely depends on the kind of app you are doing. From my experience GAE
is great for websites with high ratio of reads to writes. If you have a lot of
writes or any non-trivial background processing, it becomes harder to develop
for appengine.

~~~
sundeep
thank you.

------
charlesju
Ruby on Rails please.

~~~
ivankirigin
They already launched Rails hosting with liquid scaling. It's called
<http://heroku.com>

~~~
smoody
I don't think it has liquid database scaling the way App Engine does. If you
have to even spend a second thinking about sharding, partitioning, replication
lag, etc. then you're not getting the same functionality.

~~~
simonw
My experience with App Engine is that you have to think pretty hard about
sharding and partitioning - the hierarchy part of the App Engine data store
controls which bits of your data live in the same place, and hence what can be
modified in a single transaction.

